# Pacquiao vs Marquez



## ...... (Nov 12, 2011)

Anybody gonna watch?
I dont think it will go past 7 rounds.

If im home when the fights on I'll post whatever live stream im watching it on for you guys cause this fight is not worth the 65 dollars.


----------



## ...... (Nov 12, 2011)

And I have a feeling im giving marquez to much credit saying it'll last to the 7th.


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 12, 2011)

No but I am watching Velasques vs Dos Santos fo free 99 on fox.....after watching mayweather fight I told myself I am done with boxing....unless pacman fights mayweather then I must watch.......but I will make a prediction Pacquia by unanimous decision.....


----------



## Beansly (Nov 12, 2011)

I think it's gonna be a good fight no matter what. They're both taking it really seriously and training harder than they have in a while according to their trainers on 24/7.


----------



## dam612 (Nov 12, 2011)

jcdws602 said:


> No but I am watching Velasques vs Dos Santos fo free 99 on fox.....after watching mayweather fight I told myself I am done with boxing....unless pacman fights mayweather then I must watch.......but I will make a prediction Pacquia by unanimous decision.....


i hear they are only showing the main event on tv, the rest are being like streamed on fb. clay guida fight should be entertaining.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 12, 2011)

Pacq's will be the ass beater


----------



## Total Head (Nov 13, 2011)

thoughts, anyone? it was a lot more exciting than i expected.


----------



## Beansly (Nov 13, 2011)

I wish Marquez would've put himself out a little more. I mean what did he have to lose?
Fucking corner telling him he was winning kept him from going all out. 
It should've been another draw. 

I had no idea how amazing a boxer Marquez is, I'd never seen him fight before. Especially since he was fighting out of his weight class? Amazing.
His name needs to be mentioned whenever you talk about the great Pacquiao and Mayweather.


----------



## swaggy (Nov 17, 2011)

Now that the fight between Marquez and Pacquiao was ended and Manny won on the said bout last Sunday. Maybe there's a big chance of getting Floyd Mayweather fight Manny next year.


----------

